# Just a thought.



## christianhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

I vowed not to get on the other two sub-forums,The "other Belief",and the "Triple A".What business do I have there?

Now we come to this one.The Mods had a good Idea,but it seems no better.A thread already locked,dealing with Salvation of ALL things.Really?

The Bible is complete,inerrant,and certainly not contradictive.I have heard it said,you have to read it all to understand it.That is true,if you want to know The Truth.Read it as many times as you can,it will certainly benefit your Spiritual walk,and give you strength.Now as far as verses,a verse can stand alone,as well as a chapter,as well as a Book.

A thread locked on Salvation?.....WOW!

This sub-forum was created for Christian Fellowship,only The Triple A forum for argument.What a Testimony we make for THE LORD.JESUS LIVES!.....I serve HIM.....I fail HIM,but I know that I belong to HIM.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 30, 2010)

I preferred the "old" spiritual discussion and debate forum.  It was simpler just having one forum.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I preferred the "old" spiritual discussion and debate forum.  It was simpler just having one forum.



In some ways,yes.Dex or whatever his user name is,is already trolling on this one.It's a shame.I wouldn't be a Mod or Admin,if it paid,much less free.


----------



## apoint (Sep 30, 2010)

centerpin fan said:


> I preferred the "old" spiritual discussion and debate forum.  It was simpler just having one forum.



 I ditto those thoughts. There was no personal attacks going on and the thread was closed. Not good. We might as well kept the forum as it were.
  I also just watched Mr Bart Ehrman and he just spews anti bible garbage. He states his opinion like its a fact. He is making money trashing the bible...
 He said nothing new that I have not already heard.
 Nothing new under the sun. Just trash talk. Is that why the thread was locked? pity full.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I vowed not to get on the other two sub-forums,The "other Belief",and the "Triple A".What business do I have there?
> 
> Now we come to this one.The Mods had a good Idea,but it seems no better.A thread already locked,dealing with Salvation of ALL things.Really?
> 
> ...



If you have no business there, why would you think an atheist would have any business purposely disrupting a Christian discussion about a Christian subject?????

If they have questions or want to seriously discuss things, I'm glad to see them.  If they want to vomit all over God's word, then I'll meet them in the AAA.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm tired of talking about them.
I want to talk about my Lord.
And maybe even share my Lord if possible.


----------



## apoint (Sep 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm tired of talking about them.
> I want to talk about my Lord.
> And maybe even share my Lord if possible.



Ronnie hes talking about the OSAS  that was locked , its in this forum, christianity & judism.


----------



## christianhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm tired of talking about them.
> I want to talk about my Lord.
> And maybe even share my Lord if possible.



And that is why I have no business,in the other two forums.


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 30, 2010)

apoint said:


> Ronnie hes talking about the OSAS  that was locked , its in this forum, christianity & judism.



Oops again.


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

Now a.a.a. are gloating over getting our forum thread locked down.
  Go read Religious Humor forum in AAA.   I think things have gotten worse.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 1, 2010)

The thread was locked because it had starting going round and round and for no reason other than that. Paymaster and I are moderating this forum mostly by ourselves because no other mod on here wants to read most of the garbage and bickering that goes on in here. 

Regardless of what some in here may think, this is not a paid nor a full time job. I am the full time pastor a church full of people who are growing and in need of a shepherd. 

I enjoy moderating this forum but often it must take a back seat to my real job and my real life. 

So rather than delete the OSAS thread, I locked it, so the good information and discussion could stay up while I read through it all, as it was moving faster than I could keep up and not headed in a direction I was pleased with.

The thread is back up.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2010)

apoint said:


> Now a.a.a. are gloating over getting our forum thread locked down.
> Go read Religious Humor forum in AAA.   I think things have gotten worse.



Let them gloat and glee.

Reminds me of the folks in Noah's day.  All laugh and play until a few rain drops started coming down


----------



## formula1 (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re:*



rjcruiser said:


> Let them gloat and glee.
> 
> Reminds me of the folks in Noah's day.  All laugh and play until a few rain drops started coming down



Amen and Amen!!


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> Let them gloat and glee.
> 
> Reminds me of the folks in Noah's day.  All laugh and play until a few rain drops started coming down



 Couldnt have been said better rj.


----------



## pnome (Oct 1, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I vowed not to get on the other two sub-forums,The "other Belief",and the "Triple A".What business do I have there?



You're welcome to post your best arguments for your faith in the triple A forum anytime you want as far as I'm concerned.    

Just watch out for the flak.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I vowed not to get on the other two sub-forums,The "other Belief",and the "Triple A".What business do I have there?
> 
> Now we come to this one.The Mods had a good Idea,but it seems no better.A thread already locked,dealing with Salvation of ALL things.Really?
> 
> ...



I'm with you.  You can read and study it until kingdom come but if you can't open your heart to it, it's nothing but foolish words.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2010)

There's a lady in an adult Bible class I teach that has her own beliefs of the Bible, but she will change her mind at the drop of a hat.  I believe she can be convinced of anything.
She'll like James describes:  Like the waves of the sea, back and forth, from one doctrinal belief to another.
She normally believes whoever spoke last.


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2010)

apoint said:


> Now a.a.a. are gloating over getting our forum thread locked down.
> Go read Religious Humor forum in AAA.   I think things have gotten worse.





You couldn't be more wrong apoint. Christians got that thread locked down. See the post by our resident Mod. I can just about guarantee that if a nonbeliever had gotten a tread started by me locked down, it would stand about the same chance as a snowball being reopened. 
There was no gloating . I found extremely funny that the pious Christians ,once again, got their selves locked down. 
 Even though it has been reopened for discussion, I still find it humorous . A funny lesson in self control.
This is the first time I have seen a thread unlocked . More humor ,or irony depending on how you look at it . You would think that Triple A would have been the first with a problem . That tells me something too.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 1, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> The thread was locked because it had starting going round and round and for no reason other than that. Paymaster and I are moderating this forum mostly by ourselves because no other mod on here wants to read most of the garbage and bickering that goes on in here.
> 
> Regardless of what some in here may think, this is not a paid nor a full time job. I am the full time pastor a church full of people who are growing and in need of a shepherd.
> 
> ...



Brother,I hope you understood,that it was not that you locked it.This Thread is about the reason it had to be locked,to start with.I take it as a personal embarrasment, that you and Paymaster,are the only ones who will monitor us.I'm rather shocked that you unlocked it.It will never reach agreement,no more than speaking in tongues will.I believe there are some who would even argue with THE LORD HIMSELF,about these two subjects.I do not envy your task here,its a shame,that it has to be so burdensome.


----------



## apoint (Oct 1, 2010)

earl said:


> You couldn't be more wrong apoint. Christians got that thread locked down. See the post by our resident Mod. I can just about guarantee that if a nonbeliever had gotten a tread started by me locked down, it would stand about the same chance as a snowball being reopened.
> There was no gloating . I found extremely funny that the pious Christians ,once again, got their selves locked down.
> Even though it has been reopened for discussion, I still find it humorous . A funny lesson in self control.
> This is the first time I have seen a thread unlocked . More humor ,or irony depending on how you look at it . You would think that Triple A would have been the first with a problem . That tells me something too.



As usual your welcome to your own opinion.
 Imagine that, you telling me Im wrong, Go figure.
 You telling me Im wrong means I must be doing something right.  Thank's Earl but it sounds like your still gloating.


----------

